# Should I Give Up On My Relationship?



## Pooks (11 mo ago)

I'm in a long distance relationship and this is the third time we're trying it.
1st Time: lasted about 8 or 9 months. He disappeared, claimed he didn't have service, and then a few days later posted pictures and videos of him and some other girl. They were cuddled up, with hickies all over themselves. Didn't last and he came back to me.
2nd Time: I had a gut feeling that something wasn't right so I made a fake account, texted him on it, and ended up getting a sexual conversation going. Asked if he had a girlfriend and he said no, then he finally texted me and broke up with me. 2 weeks later he came back again
Now for the 3rd time. At first everything was absolutely amazing. Then he disappeared for like 3 or 4 days, came back and claimed not to have service when the night before and the next day, he posted on his snapchat and was active on Facebook. After that day, he's been short with me and hasn't even been texting me. I got on my fake account to see if he'd text with that one and sure enough, he does. He avoids the girlfriend question, but that doesn't make me feel any better.
When I tried to talk to him, we got in an argument and he just said he was depressed and in pain. He constantly brings up how depressed he is when we start arguing, and then he'll just disappear for hours. I know depression isn't fun, but that shouldn't be your entire personality. Anyways, he just decided to ghost me. Again.

Is it even worth it at this point?

Edit: He blocked me on everything  and I found out he's been texting two other women the entire time. When both asked if he had a girlfriend, he wouldn't answer. After he blocked me, he told them he did not. Thank you for taking time to tell me what I needed to hear. Even if it was harsh, I still thank every one of you!


----------



## Beach123 (Dec 6, 2017)

No, it’s never worth it when someone makes you their plan B.
Date someone close by that makes you their top priority.


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

Pooks said:


> I'm in a long distance relationship and this is the third time we're trying it.
> 1st Time: lasted about 8 or 9 months. He disappeared, claimed he didn't have service, and then a few days later posted pictures and videos of him and some other girl. They were cuddled up, with hickies all over themselves. Didn't last and he came back to me.
> 2nd Time: I had a gut feeling that something wasn't right so I made a fake account, texted him on it, and ended up getting a sexual conversation going. Asked if he had a girlfriend and he said no, then he finally texted me and broke up with me. 2 weeks later he came back again
> Now for the 3rd time. At first everything was absolutely amazing. Then he disappeared for like 3 or 4 days, came back and claimed not to have service when the night before and the next day, he posted on his snapchat and was active on Facebook. After that day, he's been short with me and hasn't even been texting me. I got on my fake account to see if he'd text with that one and sure enough, he does. He avoids the girlfriend question, but that doesn't make me feel any better.
> ...


Nope, he isn't dependable. He's not even committed in the nascent stage, that said long distance relationships are not for everyone.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

This isn't to do with depression, it's to do with you wanting to be with a man who treats you terribly. Who oh why are you with him?


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Should have never continued past your "1st" comment.


----------



## thunderchad (12 mo ago)

Long distance relationships never work.

Also, it seems like he probably has a girlfriend or wife.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Your feelings of self worth must have been in the gutter for you to have taken him back the first time. Now he’s done it twice more and you’re wondering is he worth it?
This thread must be a joke, nobody could be this stupid and still able to type.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

Yes time to end this.
the relationship you thought you had is NOT the same relationship he thought you had.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

You are dealing with a serial cheater so, yes, you should give that up.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

This cant be a serious post... If it is, wow oh wow how I think you have some extreme self worth issues.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

ThatDarnGuy! said:


> This cant be a serious post... If it is, wow oh wow how I think you have some extreme self worth issues.


online romances can indeed be bizarre. 
and they are actually pretty common, especial due to covid isolation
i would not be surprised if this is all true


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Pooks said:


> I'm in a long distance relationship and this is the third time we're trying it.
> 1st Time: lasted about 8 or 9 months. He disappeared, claimed he didn't have service, and then a few days later posted pictures and videos of him and some other girl. They were cuddled up, with hickies all over themselves. Didn't last and he came back to me.
> 2nd Time: I had a gut feeling that something wasn't right so I made a fake account, texted him on it, and ended up getting a sexual conversation going. Asked if he had a girlfriend and he said no, then he finally texted me and broke up with me. 2 weeks later he came back again
> Now for the 3rd time. At first everything was absolutely amazing. Then he disappeared for like 3 or 4 days, came back and claimed not to have service when the night before and the next day, he posted on his snapchat and was active on Facebook. After that day, he's been short with me and hasn't even been texting me. I got on my fake account to see if he'd text with that one and sure enough, he does. He avoids the girlfriend question, but that doesn't make me feel any better.
> ...


Exactly *HOW* many times does this guy have to **** all over you before you *finally* get it?


----------



## HubbyAlmostRetired (11 mo ago)

This expression is appropriate here: Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.
Here's we're talking third time not only that you have all the proof one needs to know that he is not serious material.
Save guaranteed disappointment and cut him off for good.


----------

